# Injured fish? What is this red spot?



## SunshinePlaty (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi there. I just noticed that my one platy has this bright red spot on her, at first I thought she might be bleeding. It wasn't there yesterday. It almost looks like a large bright red scale sticking off of her, but she doesn't have red scales, she's light orange. I tried to take a picture of her, but she keeps hanging out at the back of the tank facing so that I can't see the spot...Do you think this is a big problem or will it just go away?
sorry for the poor picture quality...the spot is right near the micky mouse at the base of the tail


----------



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

Does she have any other red spots anywhere else? Have you noticed anything else that appears not right?


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

not sure myself, rather not just guess, but for tonight, unless someone who knows responds, put some salt in the tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't know, it could be her scales half scraped off on some ornament. But also look at pictures on the disease sites. some flukes and stuff attach to the outside of the body. 
Its so bright, I'd wonder if its a flake of fish food and be tempted to touch it.


----------



## SunshinePlaty (Mar 14, 2009)

cherg said:


> Does she have any other red spots anywhere else? Have you noticed anything else that appears not right?


Nope, that is the only spot. She is swimming around fine, just has that wierd red thing that looks like a huge red scale on her.

I read through a few disease websites, none of them seem to match this. 
I'ts not food, I caught her in the net to get a closer look, but I was afraid to touch her in case it was something painful and I'd make it worse..I'm wondering if she hit herself on something darting away from the male platies? Could it be a weird scab?


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'd hit some sites hard looking for anything. Other then that just put salt in there like was said earlier.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I see that the gills are also very red. What are the ammonia and nitrite levels in the tank?


----------



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

Hhttp://en.allexperts.com/q/Freshwater-Aquarium-3216/Platy-Red-Spot.htm Here is a link to a site where someone had the same problem. I hope it is of some help.


----------



## SunshinePlaty (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the help. All of the sites I'm finding online are where the skin is actually red though, this is like a red "scale" lodged into the side of her partially under two other scales.. I noticed that she isn't moving her front fin on the side of her body with the scale either and she's kind of just floating in one place. The other fish are completely fine though. here's a picture i tried to draw in paint since the pictures arent showing it very well:


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I don't know what it is but I like the drawings


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

COM said:


> I see that the gills are also very red. What are the ammonia and nitrite levels in the tank?


yea....i agree....the link provided by cherq seems to describe your fishes condition....i;ve never had this issue nor seen it....sorry.


----------

